# sony dvd rw dw D56A wont read any discs



## shirl1 (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a sony vaio laptop (2 months old) The dvd writer worked fine with all discs. Now it will not read anything. I have uninstallled driver and reinstalled, but does not work. Device manager says the device is working..Any suggestions


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q218617/


----------



## csantamaria (Aug 6, 2005)

shirl1 said:


> I have a sony vaio laptop (2 months old) The dvd writer worked fine with all discs. Now it will not read anything. I have uninstallled driver and reinstalled, but does not work. Device manager says the device is working..Any suggestions


----------



## mohddawod (Aug 22, 2009)

not working


----------

